# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro - NON-STOP - Samsung , LG models

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro New Models  [10 FEB 2017]We are releasing more models ,
more dumps , more pinouts for our customer demands .
Thanks for the feedbacks for our all eMMC Pro Users . 
We just released eMMC Pro V1.08 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] # Samsung SHV-E160S Dump Uploaded# Samsung SHV-E160S   eMMC Pinouts Uploaded# Samsung G800F  Dump Uploaded  [ World First ]# Samsung G800F  eMMC Pinouts Uploaded# LG D380   eMMC Pinouts Uploaded# LG D380   Dump UploadedYou can now operate with almost all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside !
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Advanced eMMC Repair*   *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

